# Video of my Texas pair fighting.



## boose1357 (Jan 14, 2008)

This is what happend right after I seperated my Texas parents from their babies. They just started goin at it right when I put them in the new tank. Guess you were right CiChLiD LoVeR128 they had alot less aggression when they had their babies to tend to.


----------



## remarkosmoc (Oct 19, 2005)

i haven't gotten a chance to observe texas breeding/courting but it looks to me like they are getting ready to spawn again.


----------



## CiChLiD LoVeR128 (Mar 22, 2006)

Like has been stated and I think I mentioned it if not then here it is :lol: : It will lead to aggression. Whats going on is that now that the parents dont have fry to tend to the Male will be ready to spawn again and the Female wont be ready yet and therefore will lead to aggression.

Whats going on in the video is not aggression but rather what tannable75 stated its courting and spawning behaviors. The female is saying I am not ready yet but I am interested in you and when I am ready I will spawn. The Male typically wont like this as he is ready to do it NOW! And she isn't like all living things Females need time to build their body's up and produce the eggs. Males are ALWAYS ready to spawn! Just keep an eye and them and if things get out of hand between the two divide them immediately! Good luck! :thumb:


----------



## Nathan43 (Jul 9, 2007)

What I don't get is, if only the female is supposed to have a spot on the dorsal fin, wouldn't both of these be females according to that rule?


----------



## boose1357 (Jan 14, 2008)

Nathan43 said:


> What I don't get is, if only the female is supposed to have a spot on the dorsal fin, wouldn't both of these be females according to that rule?


Not too sure about the spot on the dorsal fin. Neither of mine have at dot on the dorsal. Are you talking about the black dot by the caudal fin maybe? Heres a pic of my male when I was transporting him.


----------



## boose1357 (Jan 14, 2008)

Thanks again CL. I was thinking it was a spawning ritual also but didnt know because of the lip locking. Thx for clearing that up man. Looks like I need to go change my Youtube title. :lol:


----------



## Nathan43 (Jul 9, 2007)

boose1357 said:


> Nathan43 said:
> 
> 
> > What I don't get is, if only the female is supposed to have a spot on the dorsal fin, wouldn't both of these be females according to that rule?
> ...


Exactly, that was the way I was told to identify the sex of Texas Cichlids. Check it out.
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/view ... ight=texas


----------



## boose1357 (Jan 14, 2008)

Not too sure man. I just read into identifying them by a spot on the dorsal fin. Seems to be a legit way to tell but I have never seen the spot or identified them like that personally. The spot might develop with age. But their definitely a M and F. cause they just had babies.


----------



## boose1357 (Jan 14, 2008)

Oh Nate one more thing. Are yours a different species than mine because none of mine have that brownish colors like yours did. or does that just develop over time?


----------



## Nathan43 (Jul 9, 2007)

I was pretty sure mine were listed as "Emerald Green Texas" but I am not sure if thats what they are. They were green so I just called them green texas. My 7-8" Texas at home has identical colors as well. :-?
And get this, of those three I was trying to find a male. When I thought I had found one, I sold the other 2 only find out that after the other two were removed, the spot showed up on the third so I got rid of it too. So I am lost


----------



## boose1357 (Jan 14, 2008)

dang dude that blows. Did you buy them full grown like that or did you raise them?


----------



## Nathan43 (Jul 9, 2007)

Actually, a guy traded them to me for a 6" female flowerhorn so it wasn't all that bad. :lol:


----------



## CiChLiD LoVeR128 (Mar 22, 2006)

Female Texas's will get a black blotch on the dorsal fin! My old Female had it! But when it came to spawning and she had her spawning dress on it slightly faded! Heres some pics! And even Salvini will get it as well!









My old pair









Female with fry









Female with eggs









Last but not least MY FAVORITE PIC!!  The pair protecting the fry!!









My Old Female Salvini that jumped from my 40 gal Notice the black blotch


----------



## boose1357 (Jan 14, 2008)

Nice lookin Texas' man


----------

